# my golden is "pigeon toed"



## analogmusicman (Jul 28, 2012)

our golden is an "english golden", blond in color, 2.5 years old and has the sweetest disposition imagineable. "Quigley" is also my "service dog" since I'm disabled. my wife and I love that dog like one of our children! everyone in public remarks how handsome he is and how "well-behaved" he is.
the only physical problem that he has,and we didn't notice it before,is that he is really "pigeon toed" in the left rear leg. this is extremely noticeable when you walk behind him. that left rear foot turns in an awful lot. lately,he seems to be having problems with that leg,he will favor that leg and even limp for a very short time then all is well. we decided that a trip to the "vet" was in order. the doctor thoroughly examined him and could find nothing wrong. she put him on Remadyl just in case there was some inflammation. a couple weeks went by with no change so we took him back to the "vet" for x-rays. this showed nothing and even the "canine orthopedic doctors couldn't see anything wrong. this dog had a full set of x-rays done before he went into his advanced training with nothing being obviously wrong.
my question for you guys is whether anyone thinks this is just the way he is or could something serious be afoot (pardon the pun 

tnx,


----------

